# ID Needed



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

I wrote down all the names of my fish when I got them. However I somehow missed this one. Can anyone identify what this one is? It's a youngster.

Could this be a Pseudotropheus estherae? It looks like one I found on "Aquahobby.com"

Sorry, I don't know how to post pictures yet.

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL95/210 ... 501720.jpg


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Could be, but it looks really sharp and almost like a peacock body... Super fat, too (almost bloat-like). My juvies look longer and much more of your typical metriaclima (the "proper" genre) body.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

This is the "eager eater" in the tank. At first I was concerned but I think it's fat rather than bloat because it's not showing any signs of illness.

This may be a hybrid....just can't remember.


----------



## Markm0723 (May 17, 2006)

It looks like one of the hybrid Peacocks. They go by many trade names. Its a pretty fish. Good luck with your Africans. 

Mark


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks....and I think you are right.


----------

